# Thoughts on these perfumes???



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

Vera Wang Princess

CK Euphoria

And not too sure about With Love by Hilary Duff......cuz it's a Hilary Duff perfume. haha


----------



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

*I've smelled the former 2 perfumes, but I haven't tried them on.  Well, I take that back, I have tried on the CK Euphoria on, and it wasn't something I would buy.  

I thought both smelled great on paper.

The Hilary Duff scent, I haven't smelled at all.*


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 28, 2006)

I really like CK Euphoria, though it's a little on the heavy side, definitely not something I could get away with wearing everyday, but it's a nice evening scent . I haven't tested Hillary's yet but Vera Wang Princess was a little too sweet for me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2006)

Ck Euphoria is wonderfully heavy. It's a love/ hate one in my opinion. Vera Wang is lovely, sweet, young. Hilary Duff I sadly like, but I can't make myself buy it... because it's Hillary Duff!


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

I love Princess! It works really well with my chemistry, it stays for hours and is the perfect mix of sweetness and warmth.  And I love the bottle. =]

Euphoria gives me a headache.  It is REALLY strong to my nose.  I've heard Euphoria Blossom is better. 

With Love...it has a weird old-lady smell on me, and I think it smells kinda like Burberry Brit, only I like Brit better.  It does have a decent bottle, esp for a "celeb" fragrance, which are usually tacky (Britney Fantasy, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## labwom (Jan 27, 2007)

CK Euphoria is amazing! I wear it almost every day! If your thinking about purchasing one of these, definatley get the CK one!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hillary Duff's perfume is actually really nice smelling!  If you can get past the Hillary Duff name on it then it's worth trying out.  Then if people ask what you're wearing you can always just say "With Love" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Euphoria is one that you really have to smell before buying because some people love it and some people hate it.  Personally I like the smell in the bottle but on me it smells like musky ass.  Nasty.

Vera Wang Princess smells like cupcakes.  It's verrrry sweet and it has chocolate and vanilla scents in it so it's sort of like a toothache for me.  Younger girls love it (like high school) and I think it's aimed more at that kind of buyer with the advertising I've seen.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 28, 2007)

I love all three but they're all very different. Princess is very sweet. Euphoria is a woodsy oriental, Hilary Duff is a amber and woods.


----------

